

Show HN: Review my Startup: (mobile) Programming w/o Coding for everyday people - marcomueller

Hi HN,<p>We are a small team of brothers working in Munich (Germany) and San Francisco. We put a lot of work in our startup proxxler.com during the last two years. With Proxxler we want to give non-programmers a platform for app creation without learning a programming language or installing SDKs. Our builder allows you to use ready-built components as well as to implement some logic in a visual script editor. Currently, you can create Android apps (and install them directly to your device) as well as Flash apps for your Facebook stream.<p>We even hope, this can be helpful for teaching kids and high schoolers basic programming skills. Not too geeky and with a direct result that can be shared with friends.<p>Thanks HN!
Marco<p>http://www.proxxler.com<p>PS: We still have some accounts for our alpha test left. For the first 50 HN users mailing us (contact [@] proxxler.com, use 'HackerNews' in subject) we will give direct access to the service. Additionally, you can register on the site for beta testing, which will start in a couple of months.
======
AlanNowogrodski
I really like the concept of what you are doing. I was actually thinking "we
need that". Your website turned me off a bit. Like the last comment, the shot
of the kid was a bit weird. I had a hard time understanding what your site
does. The UI is not terrible but I think you could be doing a better job.
Especially since Mobile UIs are so critical to success.

Anyway, keep it up cause I like the concept and would actually use it.

~~~
mindblink
Actually, it's not the worse site, but the site could use a little polishing.
There's actually a lot of material put out in HN in the past about that. A lot
of landing pages look like this example:
[http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-
blog/landing...](http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/landing-
page-best-practices/)

~~~
marcomueller
mindblink,

Thanks for your link. I checked it out and I learned some interesting thinks.

Marco

------
dirkdeman
Like the idea! I agree that the webpage needs some improvements. I'd get rid
of the white stucco pattern, and I noticed that you have four videos, three of
facebook apps and the fourth about an android app. For me, that would be the
first to showcase, bring it to the homepage!

Ps the kid without the body creeps me out too.

------
mindblink
Hey, congrats. Are you guys planning on releasing something for iOS also?
(Also, I wonder if there's a way to have a hyperlink in your top comment. To
make it easier to navigate to your site).

~~~
mindblink
Oh, also, I don't know if you want to put your videos more prominently on the
landing page.

<http://youtu.be/CLeDDZYPLB0>

<http://youtu.be/OD2ZDUPLEhM>

<http://youtu.be/QP1e_kS5jmk>

<http://youtu.be/CLeDDZYPLB0>

~~~
marcomueller
Thanks! Do you think they are hidden to much in the pop-up?

~~~
mindblink
A bit, they're buried in the 3rd slider. And they're one of the more vivid
showcase your technology.

------
JS_startup
It's a little thing but the disembodied child's head on the landing page was a
little creepy

------
Ron_Proxxler
First alpha test accounts have been created. Some are left ...

------
gbsf
Have sent an email, please add me to the alpha

------
_Mike_S
Can I have access?? Sounds pretty amazing

~~~
marcomueller
Pls send an email to contact [at] proxxler.com including "HackerNews" in the
subject.

~~~
_Mike_S
Sorry, buddy. missed that part

------
_x_y_z_
Looks very promising. Keep going.

~~~
_x_y_z_
One question though: reminds me of Google's App Inventor. What's the
difference?

~~~
marcomueller
We share some ideas, that's right. But there are some major differences.
Firstly, Proxxler is 100% browser based. No install to your computer. This way
we address people who are not willing to download SDKs. We support more than
just the Android platform. And we are not abandoned by Google ;-)

~~~
_x_y_z_
Yep. Hate the installs. Good point. I have an Android phone. So you can skip
IOS :^]

